# Email Provider Recommendation - dedicated email or Cpanel



## drmike (Jun 11, 2013)

I have a need for a "real" email service.  Looking for recommendations.

*Requirements:*

Seeking a general purpose email service to connect to desktop clients, tablets and mobile devices.

IMAP/POP3/SMTP/web interface

25GB or much more for longer term storage

10 domains to provider email for

Limited number of email accounts 10-20 total.

High send limits -- Cpanel hosts tend to have very low per hour limits on sending email.  Some users here use mail to txt function and have scripts that do the same.  Hit ceiling at 250 messages per hour --- interested in something much higher - maybe 1k per hour per account.

Clear retention policies from the host.   Not happy having more leaking data or indefinite retention.  Zero retention would be fine.

No interest in Microsoft solutions, Rackspace or Godaddy like packages.

Cpanel email hosting could be sufficient depending on the host.  If Cpanel, then ability to add domains to the account that are not hosted on that server for DNS is mandatory (we handle DNS elsewhere and not interested in Cpanel DNS hosting).

Location:  Eastern Canada, US East Coast, US Central

Price: Prefer fixed pricing and quarterly or longer commits.  Price ideally should be "affordable" and competitive.  < $10 a month.


----------



## SeriesN (Jun 12, 2013)

I know it might not exactly per your budget but you will get better bang for the bucks but you might want to get multiple small vps and setup your own redundant mail server.


----------



## wlanboy (Jun 12, 2013)

For small projects I would recommend https://domains.live.com/default.aspx .

Maybe fusemail.com?


----------



## drmike (Jun 12, 2013)

SeriesN said:


> I know it might not exactly per your budget but you will get better bang for the bucks but you might want to get multiple small vps and setup your own redundant mail server.


Yes, I have a fleet of idle VPSes waiting for some good use 

I am rather short on time and patience to handle a public facing mail server that just has to work right now.


----------



## drmike (Jun 12, 2013)

No Microsoft if I omitted them.  Cut from the same dirty rags they are 

Fusemail looks very interesting for some projects.  First time I've seen them.  Thanks @wlanboy.

Still looking for more recommendations.


----------



## blergh (Jun 12, 2013)

Host your own, that way you have full and complete control over where the email is sent and received.

Location:  Eastern Canada, US East Coast, US Central

Oh, nevermind.


----------

